# Skull and Skeleton Cleaning Service and Dermestid Beetles For Sale



## dewdrop129 (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool Skull and Skeleton Cleaning Service and Dermestid Beetles For Sale
Skull and Skeleton Cleaning/Whitening Service and Dermestid Beetles 

Give your trophy the best!

See our website for our Bear Season Special!
All of our prices have been lowered!

We also buy and sell Skulls and Skeletons.
Shipping in all lower 48 states!
Nearly any legal species.

See our website for price lists and details
www.skelefun.weebly.com Email [email protected]
Text (360)-244-3022


----------



## dewdrop129 (Apr 10, 2014)

awesome prices!


----------



## dewdrop129 (Apr 10, 2014)

we have a new website!!! 
www.bonesbugsnmore.com come check us out!


----------

